# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Nueva alerta sobre los transgenicos

## ruben77

Estimados todos. 
Adjunto el siguiente articulo para su conocimiento. http://www.ecoportal.net/content/view/full/91295 
Habiendo experiencia internacional sobre los efectos adversos de los trangenicos en la agricultura y en la salud humana, solo son intereses comerciales los que empujan su difusion en nuestro pais, sin contemplaciones ni consideraciones al derecho de los demas, y lo peor de forma ilegal. 
El caso mas cercano al nuestro es Mexico, que siendo el centro de origen del maiz, sus propias autoridades en conjunto con las empresas semilleras  avalan el ingreso del maiz transgenico a dicho Centro Geografico de Diversidad Genetica. 
Saludos
Ruben Moreno
Ing. AgronomoTemas similares: Evento de discusión sobre Transgénicos - ADEX Artículo: Debate sobre transgénicos se intensifica Alerta sobre los transgenicos Alerta sobre los transgenicos Fuertes precipitaciones de nieve, granizo y aguanieve caerán sobre la sierra central y sur, alerta el Senamhi

----------

